# 2 Klassen-Medizin in Deutschland



## RyzA (25. März 2021)

Hallo!


Was mich immer wieder verwundert und auch aufregt ist, wie unterschiedlich die Krankenkassen/Versicherungen die Menschen behandeln. Wer privat versichert ist bekommt schneller Arzt-Termine, bessere Krankenhauszimmer (oft Einzelzimmer mit besserer Aussattung), besseres KH Essen und eine größere Auswahl. Außerdem werden mehr Vorsorgeuntersuchungen übernommen.

Hat die private Krankenkasse soviel mehr Geld oder warum können die sich das leisten und die Gesetzlichen nicht?
Eigentlich müßte es doch umgekehrt sein. Da es für die gesetzlichen Kassen mehr Einzahler gibt. 

Ich wäre ja für eine Reformierung. Eine einheitliche Kasse in die alle einzahlen und auch die selben Behandlungen bekommen.


----------



## keinnick (25. März 2021)

Die privaten entscheiden selbst, wen sie aufnehmen. Die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen können das nicht. Die müssen Dich in den meisten Fällen aufnehmen, auch wenn Du chronisch krank bist und Deinen Kopf schon unter dem Arm trägst.  

Die private KV hat nicht nur Vorteile, sondern auch eine Menge Nachteile. Ich bin ganz froh, gesetzlich versichert zu sein. Und für die ganzen "nice to have"-Sachen gibt es Zusatzversicherungen.


----------



## Edelrost-stahlfrei (25. März 2021)

Servus,

es herrscht ja grundsätzlich eine 2. Klassen Gesellschaft. Das ist in der Medizin nicht anders.
Wer mehr Macht und/oder Geld hat, möchte sich nicht in den selben Topf wie der Pöbel begeben, und priviligiert und unnahbar eine Extrawurst bekommen.

... und dafür gibt es "Dinestleister" die sich dafür fürstlich bezahlen lassen.

Liegt am Kapitalismus.

Gruß,
Rost

(stellt nur meine Einschätzung dar und ist hier nicht als Fakt zu betrachten)


----------



## doedelmeister (25. März 2021)

Für private zahlt man in der Regel deutlich mehr.

Auch sind das Komfort Features. Die Behandlung in Deutschland ist exakt die selbe. Also medizinisch wirst du nicht schlechter gestellt. Auch als gesetzlich Versicherter kannst du meist ein Krankenhaus Einzelzimmer wählen, kostet halt extra,

Wir brauchen uns hier nicht beschweren. Deutschland hat alles in Allem eine gute medizinische Versorgung für alle. Weiss man erst zu schätzen wenn du mal ausserhalb der EU bist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für eine Reformierung. Eine einheitliche Kasse in die alle einzahlen und auch die selben Behandlungen bekommen.


Ja prickelnd, damit es noch beschissener wird. Man wird in bestimmten Umständen sowieso schon gezwungen, in die gesetzliche Versicherung zu gehen und muss allerlei Zeug mitmachen.


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Und für die ganzen "nice to have"-Sachen gibt es Zusatzversicherungen.


Können sich nur ärmere Menschen kaum leisten.


doedelmeister schrieb:


> Die Behandlung in Deutschland ist exakt die selbe. Also medizinisch wirst du nicht schlechter gestellt.


Doch z.B. bestimmte Vorsorgeuntersuchungen. Die sind bei den Privaten meist gründlicher und auch schon eher.


doedelmeister schrieb:


> Wir brauchen uns hier nicht beschweren. Deutschland hat alles in Allem eine gute medizinische Versorgung für alle. Weiss man erst zu schätzen wenn du mal ausserhalb der EU bist.


Ich weiß das auch zu schätzen. Und bin mit meiner Krankenkasse eigentlich zufrieden.
Nur Frage ich mich warum solche Unterschiede gemacht werden.


----------



## Don-71 (25. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Können sich nur ärmere Menschen kaum leisten.
> 
> Doch z.B. bestimmte Vorsorgeuntersuchungen. Die sind bei den Privaten meist gründlicher und auch schon eher.
> 
> ...


Weil es bei der Privaten keine Fallpauschalen gibt und der Arzt dort mehr abrechnen kann.
Dazu kommt schon wie beschrieben, das sich die "Privaten" ihre Versicherten aussuchen können und *Privat versichern kann* sich nur, wer nicht versicherungspflichtig ist: Das sind Selbstständige, Beamte und alle Arbeitnehmer mit einem Arbeitsentgelt oberhalb der Versicherungspflichtgrenze von 62.550 Euro pro Jahr.(Brutto)

Auch lustig ist, ohne jetzt besonders die Beamten ins Visier nehmen zu wollen, ich würde genauso handeln, wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe, das der Beamte 50% zuzahlen muss (abgedeckt durch PKV), da der Staat sein Arbeitgeber zahlt die anderen 50% seiner Arztrechnungen/Behandlungskosten, allerdings zahlt der Staat beim Ehepartner des Beamten 70% und bei allen Kindern 80% der anfallenden Behandlungskosten.


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch lustig ist, ohne jetzt besonders die Beamten ins Visier nehmen zu wollen, ich würde genauso handeln, wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe, das der Beamte 50% zuzahlen muss (abgedeckt durch PKV), da der Staat sein Arbeitgeber zahlt die anderen 50% seiner Arztrechnungen/Behandlungskosten, allerdings zahlt der Staat beim Ehepartner des Beamten 70% und bei allen Kindern 80% der anfallenden Behandlungskosten.


Also quasi auch Geld vom Steuerzahler.


----------



## doedelmeister (25. März 2021)

Mit Terminen hängt halt auch stark vom Arzt ab. Manche Fachärzte haben halt recht lange Vorlaufzeiten, andere dafür kaum und bei Notfällen kommt man eh immer sehr zeitnah an einen Termin. Ggf. auch über Vermittlung durch deinen Hausarzt.

Finde in den letzten Jahren ist das vielleicht durch die Digitalisierung auch deutlich besser geworden. Hab in letzter Zeit das Gefühl auch bei Terminen immer recht pünktlich dranzukommen. Vor 10 Jahren musste man teilweise echt lange warten.


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2021)

Ja das stimmt. Ist auch vom jeweiligen Arzt abhängig.


----------



## seahawk (25. März 2021)

Wir brauchen eine Medizin für alle, keine Sonderleistung, keine Besserstellung.


----------



## derGronf (25. März 2021)

Ich kenn nicht die aktuellen Zahlen  und die rausfinden will ich auch nicht, aber privat versicherte Patient bringen dem Arzt mehr Euronen. Viel mehr. Ich verkauf meine Dienste auch an den Meistbietenden. Hättest ja mehr bieten können, wenn du die Dienste auch in Anspruch nehmen willst.
Auf der anderen Seite gehst du für die Behandlung meist in Vorkasse. Da muss manchmal schon ne Menge auf der hohen Kante liegen.

Stimmt aber schon. Private Krankenversicherungen gehören abgeschafft.

demGronf
fällt nichts ein


----------



## keinnick (25. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Können sich nur ärmere Menschen kaum leisten.


Genau wie eine PKV. Es ist wie überall im Leben und sicherlich nichts neues: Wenn Du genug Kohle hast, dann kannst Du in einigen Bereichen die Abkürzungen nehmen, die anderen nicht zur Verfügung stehen. Ein HartzIV-Empfänger kann sich auch keine Top-Anwaltskanzlei leisten und wandert u. U. in den Knast, während bei Leuten, die es sich leisten können das Verfahren gegen Zahlung einer Geldauflage eingestellt wird.


----------



## funky (25. März 2021)

Ich glaub nicht mal, dass sie dem Arzt mehr Geld bringen, sondern, dass sie ihm bürokratischen Aufwand, Abrechnungsgrenzen pro Erkrankung, pro Quartal etc. sparen. Für gesetzlich versicherte Patienten steht pro Behandlung bzw. Erkrankung soundsoviel Zeit und Geld zur Verfügung und die Praxis muss sich dann noch mit den Kassen rumschlagen, damit die Beträge bezahlt werden. 
Privatpatienten gehen in Vorkasse und müssen sich selbst um die Kostenerstattung bemühen.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für eine Reformierung. Eine einheitliche Kasse in die alle einzahlen und auch die selben Behandlungen bekommen.


Solange man mit Gesundheit Profit machen muss, wird sich da nichts ändern.
Sieht man auch gut. Die Krankenhäuser verdienen gut an Operationen. Daher gibt es so viele bei uns.


----------



## Lotto (25. März 2021)

Bei den gesetzlichen KK ist der Leistungsumfang ja sehr ähnlich und unterschiedet sich nur minimal. Bei privaten Krankenversicherungen können die Unterschiede dagegen schon deutlich sein, sprich im Mittel werden die auch mehr Leistungen zahlen und der Arzt wird im Mittel an einem Privatversicherten mehr Geld verdienen. Hinzu kommt natürlich, dass er schneller und unbürokratischer an sein Geld kommt.

Trotzdem finde ich es ein Unding, dass es Ärzte geben darf die nur private Patienten nehmen und auch die Bevorzugung bei Terminvergabe und Wartezeit für private Patienten ist ein Unding.

Ich kam bis zu meinem 26. Lebensjahr in den Genuss einer privaten Krankenversorgung (Vater war Handwerker für den Staat, sprich Beamter). Und bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt kannte ich weder wochenlanges/monatelanges Warten auf Facharzttermine noch lange Wartezeiten (20 Minuten war mal das Maximum).
Dann trat ich vom Studentendasein ins Arbeitsleben und damit in die gesetzliche KK. Nächster Termin für Augenarzt? 6 Monate (außer es ist akut). Nächster Termin beim Orthopäden? 2 Monate. Nächster Termin beim Gastro? 3 Monate. Wenn man überhaupt genommen wird, geschätzt 1/2 der Fachärzte nehmen keine Neupatienten mehr auf (zumindest keine aus einer gesetzlichen Kasse). Es gibt hier in der Stadt (250.000 Einwohner) einen(!!!) Orthopäde der an einem Vormittag eine Sprechstunde ohne Voranmeldung für akute Probleme hat. Der Arzt öffnet um 8 Uhr, die Leute stehen um 5:30 Uhr (kein Scherz!) im Treppenhaus und warten. Wer um 6:30 dort ankommt kann es quasi schon vergessen, da so viele Leute vor einem warten, daß man an dem Vormittag nicht mehr drankommen kann. Ist man also vor 6:30 im Treppenhaus geht das Warten los. Um 10:30 Uhr kam ich dann dran.
Die Hausärzte haben mittlerweile auch keine Lust mehr auf ihren Job (so zumindest lese ich das aus deren Auftreten), was ich aber verstehen kann da diese im Vergleich zu den Fachärzten von den KK echt wenig bekommen. Schlägt dann der Patient auch noch mehr als einmal im Quartal auf wirds übel, denn beim zweiten Mal bezahlt die KK nur noch wenn spezielle Untersuchungen gemacht werden und nicht mehr für die Sprechstunde an sich. So wurde dann bei mir einmal Blut abgenommen oder Blutdruck gemessen oder ähnliche Späße nur um dann irgendwie Geld für diesen Termin hereinzubekommen (nur geh ich natürlich nicht aus Spass zweimal im Quartal zum Hausarzt).

Das ganze KK-System gehört grundlegend reformiert, nicht nur was die unterschiedliche Behandlung von gesetzlichen und privaten Patienten angeht.
Alleine die Krankschreibungsregelung. Nehzu jede Jahr hab ich ne schwere Erkältung und da geh ich zum Hausarzt um mir für die Woche den gelben Schein zu holen. Mehr nicht! Ich brauch keine Verschreibung von irgendwelchen Medikamenten, welche ich brauch weiß ich schon seit Kindheitstagen. Einfach nur vollkommen unnötige Kosten die da entstehen.


----------



## pedi (25. März 2021)

wollte heute einen termin beim HNO haben.
gesetzlich versichert bitte die 1 drücken, hab ich "tut uns leid, der anruf kann im moment nicht angenommen werden"
habs heute den tag über etwa 10 mal versucht.
versuchs morgen nochmal.
wenns mir dann nicht gelingt, drück ich die 2 für privat versicherte und privatzahler.
wer will mit mir wetten, dass da sofort jemand ans telefon geht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2021)

doedelmeister schrieb:


> Die Behandlung in Deutschland ist exakt die selbe.



Nö. Allein schon, dass man auf eine Facharztbehandlung warten muss, bis man zum Notfall geworden ist, ist eine erhebliche Einschränkung, die zum Teil anhaltende Folgen nach sich zieht. Und wärhend sicherlich die meisten Patienten keine Chefarztbehandlung brauchen, gibt es solche, die sie (auch bei nicht-Bedarf) bekommen und solche, die sie (auch bei Bedarf) nicht bekommen.



> Auch als gesetzlich Versicherter kannst du meist ein Krankenhaus Einzelzimmer wählen, kostet halt extra,



Dann ist ja auch wieder privat und nicht gesetzlich bezahlt...
(wobei Einzelzimmer tatsächlich einer von den Punkten ist, die ganz klar auch nichts mit der medizinischen Versorgung zu tun haben)




funky schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht mal, dass sie dem Arzt mehr Geld bringen, sondern, dass sie ihm bürokratischen Aufwand, Abrechnungsgrenzen pro Erkrankung, pro Quartal etc. sparen. Für gesetzlich versicherte Patienten steht pro Behandlung bzw. Erkrankung soundsoviel Zeit und Geld zur Verfügung und die Praxis muss sich dann noch mit den Kassen rumschlagen, damit die Beträge bezahlt werden.
> Privatpatienten gehen in Vorkasse und müssen sich selbst um die Kostenerstattung bemühen.



Keine Ahnung, ob es da manchmal Probleme gibt, aber eigentlich müsste die GKV-Abrechnung Schema F sein, eben weil eh alles festgeschrieben ist. ABER: Es ist eben vorgeschrieben, wie lange die Behandlung dauern MUSS und wieviel es dafür gibt. Man kann nicht in der Hälfte der Zeit fertig werden oder das Vierfache kassieren. Bei PKV geht das und somit verdient der Arzt pro Zeit mehr.


----------



## Albatros1 (26. März 2021)

funky schrieb:


> Ich


----------



## nordischerdruide (24. April 2021)

Ich meine das wir hier in Deutschland mit einer gesetzlichen und privater Krankenversicherung sehr gut aufgestellt sind.

Von einer 2 Klassen Medizin würde ich nicht sprechen.



Interessant ist aber, dass die Regierung sehr hohe Hürden aufgebaut hat, bevor man von einer gesetzlichen in eine private Krankenversicherung wechseln kann.

ABER jeden gesetzlich Versicherten steht es zu, sich privat zusätzliche Versicherungspakete zu kaufen.

Da ist eben auch für den gesetzlich Versicherten das Einzelzimmer, Chefarzt und persönliche Krankenschwester drin.



Ich glaube selbst in der privaten Krankenversicherung gibt es in den Versicherungspaketen Unterschiede, von sehr günstig bis sehr,sehr teuer und den dementsprechend angepassten Leistungen.



Wie dem auch sei, ich habe mich als gesetzlich Krankenversicherter noch nie benachteiligt gefühlt.

ABER HALT, da gab es eine Zeit, wo ROT-GRÜN versuchte die Welt zu ändern und ich als gesetzlich Versicherter erst Bargeld (10,-€) auf den Tresen legen musste, bevor ich in die Arztpraxis durfte


----------



## sereksim (24. April 2021)

Dateien anhängen


nordischerdruide schrieb:


> Ich meine das wir hier in Deutschland mit einer gesetzlichen und privater Krankenversicherung sehr gut aufgestellt sind.
> Von einer 2 Klassen Medizin würde ich nicht sprechen.
> [...]
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, ich habe mich als gesetzlich Krankenversicherter noch nie benachteiligt gefühlt.


Natürlich sind wir im internationalen Vergleich ganz gut aufgestellt, das würde ich bei der deutschen Wirtschaftsleistung aber auch erwarten. Kritikpunkte gibt es ja trotzdem, genauso wie es Länder gibt, deren Gesundheitssysteme effizienter funktionieren (Kosten) und besser bewertet werden (medizinische Qualität, Lebenserwartung).

Insgesamt halte ich die Debatte um z.B. Ärzte auf dem Land, profitorientierte Krankenhäuser, Ausnahmeregelungen bei der Medikamentenzulassung (Homöopathie) usw. aber für mindestens genauso wichtig, wie die Frage der "2-Klassen-Medizin". Ich glaube, das kann man auch nicht einfach voneinander trennen, da die Krankenkassen so ein relevanter Akteur sind.


----------



## nordischerdruide (24. April 2021)

@ sereksim
Da magst Du recht haben.

In Deutschland haben alle Patienten Zugang  zu einer umfassenden und qualitativ hochwertigen medizinischen Versorgung. Internationale Studien bescheinigen dabei eine hohe Teilhabe am medizinischen Fortschritt. Dafür sorgt das duale System von gesetzlicher und privater Krankenversicherung (GKV und PKV). *Dabei tragen Privatversicherte maßgeblich zu einer hohen Qualität der medizinischen Versorgung bei. 

Bei den gesetzlichen Krankenkassen und der Preispolitik für Behandlungen und Kosten darf man die Rolle der kassenärztlichen Vereinigung nicht vergessen!*

Meine Sorge ist, dass durch die 2 Klassen Diskussion bei den einen oder anderen die Idee aufkommen könnte, die private Krankenversicherung abzuschaffen.
Das wäre vermutlich ein großer Fehler.


----------



## hoffgang (24. April 2021)

Der Unterschied PKV / GKV liegt nicht in der Qualität der medizinischen Behandlung, sondern in der Behandlung als Versicherter. Termine bekommen ist um ein vielfaches einfacher, dafür landet die Rechnung aber auch erstmal beim Versicherungsnehmer. Dabei muss auch bedacht werden, Private Kassen übernehmen teilweise NICHT Leistungen die gesetzlich Versicherten bezahlt werden. 

Das Bestehen dieser beiden Versicherungssysteme ist aber imho nicht das Problem unseres Gesundheitssystems sondern ein Symptom. Solange, wie Threshold bereits angemerkt hat, Krankenhäuser auf Profit ausgelegt sind, solange wir Pflege nicht vernünftig bezahlen weil das eben jenen Profit schmälert, solange der Deckel bei Arztniederlassungen so draufgehalten wird, brauchen wir uns nicht wundern dass das System auf Kante fährt.

Man bekommt kaum Facharzttermine, aber es können sich nicht einfach Fachärzte überall niederlassen. Das ist paradox wenn mans bedenkt, es gibt Landkreise, in denen nehmen z.b. Kardiologen keine neuen Patienten an, aber neue Kardiologen dürfen dort keine Praxis gründen. Im Krankenhaus werden teils unrealistische Vorgaben zur Verweildauer von Patienten z.b. in der Notaufnahme gemacht, einfach weil das Haus mit vielen Erkrankten kein Geld verdient, dann müssen Kunstkniffe angewendet werden, z.b. die stationäre Einweisung für eine Nacht um für dieselbe Behandlung, die auch ambulant gehen würde, mehr Geld abrechnen zu können.

Negative Auswirkungen auf die Medizin die praktiziert wird haben die Arbeitsbedingungen aufgrund enger Personalschlüssel in Krankenhäusern. Pflegekräfte die gekündigt haben um in Impfzentren zu arbeiten (wo Sie mehr verdienen bei weniger Stress) mit der Ankündigung, sobald diese wieder geschlossen werden sich wieder auf die alte Stelle zu bewerben.
Ärzte, die in die Pharmabranche abwandern. Mehr Gehalt, keine Schichtdienste, weniger Stress - auch weil der Arztpersonalschlüssel in Kliniken so klein wie möglich gehalten wird, jeder Weißkittel kostet der Klinik Geld.

Da ist es kein Wunder dass Praxen und Kliniken Privatversicherten Patienten Sonderrechte einräumen, denn Privatpatienten sorgen für den Umsatz der das Licht brennen lässt während Kassenpatienten oftmals eher Kosten verursachen.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Der Unterschied PKV / GKV liegt nicht in der Qualität der medizinischen Behandlung, sondern in der Behandlung als Versicherter. Termine bekommen ist um ein vielfaches einfacher, dafür landet die Rechnung aber auch erstmal beim Versicherungsnehmer. Dabei muss auch bedacht werden, Private Kassen übernehmen teilweise NICHT Leistungen die gesetzlich Versicherten bezahlt werden.


Wie schon geschrieben: Vorsorgeuntersuchungen sind häufig bei dem privat Krankenversicherten umfangreicher. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob da Optionen im Paket für "zugebucht" werden müssen oder auch pauschal schon so ist.
Mir ist nicht bekannt das ein GKV die Möglichkeit dazu hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. April 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Der Unterschied PKV / GKV liegt nicht in der Qualität der medizinischen Behandlung, sondern in der Behandlung als Versicherter. Termine bekommen ist um ein vielfaches einfacher, dafür landet die Rechnung aber auch erstmal beim Versicherungsnehmer. Dabei muss auch bedacht werden, Private Kassen übernehmen teilweise NICHT Leistungen die gesetzlich Versicherten bezahlt werden.



Es gibt zum Teil auch qualitative Unterschiede. Betreuung durch erfahrernere Ärzte wurde ja bereits angesprochen, aber z.B. auch Zahnersatz aus höherwertigem Material, zusätzliche Rehastunden, etc. sind alles Kostenfragen zu denen die gesetztlichen "Nein" sagen müssen. Und die Terminproblematik ist auch nicht nur eine Komfortfrage, sondern geht bei z.B. Augenärzten oder Orthopäden mit einem gewissen Leiden oder einher, bei Pneumologen, Kardiologen, etc. führt die Verschleppung zum Teil auch zu bleibenden Schäden. Man kann sich darüber streiten, ob die Unterschiede besorgniserregend groß sind, aber die Qualität der medizinischen Versorgung ist definitv nicht einheitlich und der die Trennlinie verläuft zwischen "hat Geld" und "hat kein Geld".



> Das Bestehen dieser beiden Versicherungssysteme ist aber imho nicht das Problem unseres Gesundheitssystems sondern ein Symptom.



Es ist bei weitem nicht die einzige Baustelle im Gesundheitssystem, aber es ist eine Baustelle. Die privaten Krankenversicherungen führen nicht nur zu einer weitere Inflation der Kassenanzahl mit dem einhergehenden Overhead, sondern sie arbeiten auch gewinnorientiert. Das sind alles Summen die Versicherte in "das Gesundheitssystem" einzahlen, die aber am Ende nicht für die medizinische Versorgung ausgegeben, sondern für Verwaltung, Werbung, etc. verbraucht oder Aktionären übergeben werden. Zudem resultieren einige der scheinbaren Paradoxen (es gibt auch mehr als genug echte) im Abrechnungssystem der gesetzlichen aus dem Wechselspiel zwischen beider Systeme. Das Ärzte zum Beispiel nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Behandlungen insgesamt sowie je Kategorie abrechnen dürfen und deswegen ab einer gewissen Zahl von Patienten keine weiteren *gesetzlich* Versicherten annehmen können, wurde eingeführt, damit sich die Ärzte die angemessene Zeit für die Patienten nehmen und keinen Anreiz haben, noch mehr am Tag durchzuschleusen. Aber anstatt sorgfältiger zu arbeiten, wird einfach ein geringerer Teil der Zeit auf Kassenpatienten verwendet und mehr private angenommen, sodass man jetzt neben der schlechteren Behandlung auch noch längere Terminwartezeiten hat. Gäbe es keine PKV, würde sich dieses Ärgernis erledigen, da die GKV alle Behandlungen auf ihrer Liste und somit einen vollständigen Überblick über das Arbeitspensum des Arztes hätte.


----------



## nordischerdruide (24. April 2021)

Das Problem ist sicher nicht die PKV, ganz im Gegenteil.

Die Mehrheit der Bürger ist in einer GKV versichert.
Der Rest, der in der PKV versichert ist, leistet einen nicht unerheblichen Beitrag in unser Gesundheitssystem.
Vergleich GKV PKV

Somit hat sich das Duale System bewährt.


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2021)

Ist es denn fair, dass man als GKV Versicherter deutlich länger warten muss?


----------



## hoffgang (24. April 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt zum Teil auch qualitative Unterschiede. Betreuung durch erfahrernere Ärzte wurde ja bereits angesprochen, aber z.B. auch Zahnersatz aus höherwertigem Material, zusätzliche Rehastunden, etc. sind alles Kostenfragen zu denen die gesetztlichen "Nein" sagen müssen. Und die Terminproblematik ist auch nicht nur eine Komfortfrage, sondern geht bei z.B. Augenärzten oder Orthopäden mit einem gewissen Leiden oder einher, bei Pneumologen, Kardiologen, etc. führt die Verschleppung zum Teil auch zu bleibenden Schäden. Man kann sich darüber streiten, ob die Unterschiede besorgniserregend groß sind, aber die Qualität der medizinischen Versorgung ist definitv nicht einheitlich und der die Trennlinie verläuft zwischen "hat Geld" und "hat kein Geld".



Das ist nicht vollständig korrekt.
Die Betreuung durch "erfahrenere Ärzte" ist außerhalb von Operationen oftmals total unnötig. Der Chefarzt macht Privatpatientenvisite, wow, ich nehm den Oberarzt der jeden Tag mit diesen Krankheitsbildern zu tun hat allemal lieber. 
Das mit den Terminen ist ebenfalls nur halb richtig. Wer ein akutes Leiden hat kann jederzeit in eine Notaufnahme spazieren - zugegeben, für Augen funktioniert das nicht in allen Fällen - wer was am Herzen hat, auch akut, der ruft die 19222 an und lässt sich ins Krankenhaus bringen. Bei niedergelassenen Kardiologen bekommen dann auch gesetzlich versicherte Patienten Folgetermine anhand Ihres Krankheitsbildes und nicht anhand Warteliste.

Die Qualität der Behandlung ist von der Versicherung unabhängig. Gesetzlich versicherte Personen kriegen bei akuten Krankheitsbildern genau dasselbe. Wer dringend ein Kardio MRT braucht, der kriegt das auch, wer es zu Routineablärungen braucht, der muss evtl. warten. Aber letzteres verschleppt idr kein Krankheitsbild, v.a. wenn man als Patient dahinter ist Termine auszumachen.

Es stimmt einfach nicht, dass gesetzliche schlechter medizinisch behandelt werden. Sie werden schlechter behandelt aka wenn ich als PKV Patient in die Praxis komme, dann krieg ich einfacher einen Termin, muss nicht so lange warten. Was am Ende mit mir gemacht wird ist, was die Notwendigkeit angeht, das Gleiche. Mehr Medizin ist nicht immer bessere Medizin.
Ich musste was an der Nase machen lassen, eigentlich ganz simpel. Ich bin aber in der PKV. Also hat mich mein HNO schön von einer Untersuchung zur nächsten geschickt, keine mit echter Relevanz für den eigentlichen Eingriff, aber halt auch nicht ganz aus der Welt, weil könnte ja sein das... Da sind mehrere hundert € und Wochen draufgegangen bis ich endlich meinen Eingriff bekommen hatte. Dasselbe auch mit dem Einzelzimmer, da lach ich ja drüber. Find mal Krankenhäuser die genug Betten haben um Einzelzimmer anbieten zu können. 

Ja, wer Geld hat, der kann sich mehr leisten. Z.b. seine Rehastunden selbst bezahlen. Die PKV übernimmt auch nicht unendlich viele davon. Und wie gesagt, es gibt auch Leistungen welche von der PKV abgelehnt werden, dafür in der gesetzlichen enthalten sind.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gäbe es keine PKV, würde sich dieses Ärgernis erledigen, da die GKV alle Behandlungen auf ihrer Liste und somit einen vollständigen Überblick über das Arbeitspensum des Arztes hätte.



Jain. Dann müsste die komplette Gebührenordnung geändert werden, die Finanzierung des Gesundheitssystems von Grund auf reformiert werden und ob das am Ende zu einer Verbesserung führt ist nicht sicher. Es gibt genug Praxen die Abends noch extra Termine für PKV Patienten anbieten, der Anreiz hier mehr zu arbeiten kommt durch den höheren Verdienst. Schafft man diesen Anreiz ab besteht die Gefahr, dass Ärzte wie Beamte arbeiten.

Ist ja nicht umsonst bei Käufen oder Neugründungen von Praxen wichtig zu wissen wie hoch der PKV Anteil in der Gegend ist. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen zu sagen, Praxen die von PKV Patienten profitieren können teurere Geräte anschaffen - davon profitieren dann auch die GKV Patienten in der Praxis. Es ist nicht Schwarz und Weiß, aber ich kann jeden verstehen, der als GKV im Wartezimmer vergammelt während ich einfach an allen vorbei ins Behandlungszimmer spaziere und dann einen dicken Hals bekommt.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2021)

@hoffgang : Auf die Vorsorgeuntersuchungen u.a. für Krebs bist du wieder nicht eingangen.


----------



## hoffgang (24. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @hoffgang : Auf die Vorsorgeuntersuchungen u.a. für Krebs bist du wieder nicht eingangen.


Den Punkt hab ich oben an mich gerichtet nicht gesehen, zudem versteh ich ihn auch nicht.
Vorsorge für bestimmte Erkrankungen startet ab einem gewissen Alter. Wenn der Versicherte zur Vorsorge gehen will, dann kriegt er dafür auch Termine. Dabei wird der erste Termin ggf. davon beeinflusst welche VErsicherung man aufweist, bzw. ob man dafür neu zu einem Spezialisten muss. Die Folgetermine, oftmals im Halbjahres, oder Jahresrhythmus, die sind dann auch für GKV Patienten problemlos zu vereinbaren.

Problematisch sind Leiden die nicht in der Ambulanz behandelt werden können, nicht lebensbedrohlich sind und dennoch einen Facharzt benötigen. Wenn man dann neu zu einem Facharzt muss, dann kann die Wartezeit widerlich lang werden. Augen- und Hautärzte sind da häufig betroffen.

Nur zu suggerieren, die Krebsvorsorge wäre von der Art der Versicherung abhängig ist grob irreführend, v.a. wenn das Problem dabei woanders liegt: https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachrich...eckgang-der-Inanspruchnahme-der-Krebsvorsorge

Jetzt hab ichs gefunden was du meintest.
Was richtig ist: bei PKV Versicherten werden die Ärzte sicherlich sehr früh (so früh wie vertretbar) eine Vorsorge ins Spiel bringen. Die ist aber nicht "gründlicher" als bei GKV Patienten. Wer eine "gründlichere" Prostatauntersuchung will, der kriegt die außerhalb der medizinischen Versorgung... Sie ist ggf. nur aggressiver angepriesen.
Jeder kann zur Vorsorge, die Krankenversicherungen WOLLEN dass man zur Vorsorge geht. Denn das kann denen richtig Geld sparen wenn man den Krebs frühzeitig erkennt und behandeln kann...


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ichs gefunden was du meintest.
> Was richtig ist: bei PKV Versicherten werden die Ärzte sicherlich sehr früh (so früh wie vertretbar) eine Vorsorge ins Spiel bringen. Die ist aber nicht "gründlicher" als bei GKV Patienten. Wer eine "gründlichere" Prostatauntersuchung will, der kriegt die außerhalb der medizinischen Versorgung... Sie ist ggf. nur aggressiver angepriesen.
> Jeder kann zur Vorsorge, die Krankenversicherungen WOLLEN dass man zur Vorsorge geht. Denn das kann denen richtig Geld sparen wenn man den Krebs frühzeitig erkennt und behandeln kann...


Ich hatte mal vor etwas längerer Zeit eine Sendung darüber gesehen. "Markt" oder eine ähnliche Sendung.
Dort wurde gegenübergestellt das bei einer typischen Krebs-Vorsorgeuntersuchung bei der PKV häufiger mehr Untersuchungen enthalten sind. Und auch eher.  Wie weit das noch aktuell ist weiß ich jetzt nicht.
Ich weiß auch nicht mehr welche Sendung das genau war, sonst würde ich die in der Mediathek raussuchen.


----------



## hoffgang (24. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal vor etwas längerer Zeit eine Sendung darüber gesehen. "Markt" oder eine ähnliche Sendung.
> Dort wurde gegenübergestellt das bei einer typischen Krebs-Vorsorgeuntersuchung bei der PKV häufiger mehr Untersuchungen enthalten sind. Und auch eher.  Wie weit das noch aktuell ist weiß ich jetzt nicht.
> Ich weiß auch nicht mehr welche Sendung das genau war, sonst würde ich die in der Mediathek raussuchen.


Das glaub ich sofort, die Frage ist halt nur, ist das medizinisch notwendig.
Krebsvorsorge startet in der Regel (wenn keine Vorerkrankungen oder Prädispositionen bekannt sind) ab einem gewissen Alter und folgt einem regelmäßigen Rhythmus, dieser kann geändert werden wenn andere Risikofaktoren dazukommen. Personen bei denen Krebs in der Familie bereits öfter vorgekommen ist werden öfter und genauer untersucht als jene ohne diese Vorgeschichte - aber immer noch oft genug nach Leitlinie.

Krebsvorsorge wird nicht besser oder genauer wenn man gesunde Menschen alle 2 Monate untersucht. Sie wird auch nicht besser wenn man Kolibri-Erkrankungen abdeckt und dann nix findet. Vorsorge funktioniert dann, wenn sie regelmäßig durchgeführt wird und rechtzeitig gestartet wird. Die Krankenkassen bezahlen die Vorsorge sehr sehr gerne, denn jeder frühzeitig erkannte Krebs ist ein Krebs der wesentlich besser bekämpft werden kann - ohne 100%ige Chance auf Heilung. 

Wie ich bereits beschrieben habe werden Ärzte PKV Patienten versuchen mehr Vorsorge anzudrehen weil man dort mehr abrechnen kann. Nur ist hier halt der Nutzen fraglich, wenn dann Erkrankungen untersucht werden die sehr selten auftreten. Dadurch wird die Vorsorge des GKV Patienten nicht schlechter, denn er bekommt die Vorsorge zur Erkennung der am häufigsten auftretenden Krankheiten. 

Und solange gradmal 1/4 der Männer zur jährlichen Krebsvorsorge gehen liegt das Problem nicht an PKV / GKV.


----------



## Albatros1 (24. April 2021)

B


----------



## Albatros1 (25. April 2021)

)


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2021)

Naja, insgesamt kann man froh sein das man hier ein gutes Gesundheitssystem hat.
In anderen Ländern muß man die Arztrechnung bar bezahlen. Wenn man nicht bezahlen kann hat man Pech gehabt.
Wobei die wohl auch niemanden verrecken lassen würden. Soviel ich weiß gibt es den hippokratischen Eid weltweit.
Aber der ist wohl nichts rechtswirkend



> Der Eid des Hippokrates wird in seiner klassischen Form nicht von Ärzten geleistet und hat keine Rechtswirkung, hat aber gleichwohl immer noch Einfluss auf die Formulierung moderner Alternativen, etwa der Genfer Deklaration des Weltärztebundes. Er enthält mehrere Elemente, die auch heute noch Bestandteil ärztlicher Ethik sind (Gebot, Kranken nicht zu schaden, Schweigepflicht, Verbot sexueller Handlungen an Patienten etc.). Manche Teile entsprechen nicht mehr den heutigen Gegebenheiten (beispielsweise das Verbot, Blasensteine zu operieren,[3] da Chirurgen damals ein eigener Berufsstand neben den Ärzten waren); diese werden oft entsprechend heutiger Gegebenheiten uminterpretiert (z. B. als Verbot, Behandlungen durchzuführen, für die der Arzt nicht das nötige Spezialwissen besitzt). Schwangerschaftsabbruch und aktive Sterbehilfe werden durch den Eid des Hippokrates ausdrücklich untersagt.


Quelle: Eid des Hippokrates



> Der Eid hatte eine ökonomische Bedeutung im Sinne einer frühen Sozialversicherung. Durch die enthaltene Regelung zum Unterhalt und zur Ausbildung der Nachkommen des Lehrers wurde dieser für Zeiten seiner Berufsunfähigkeit ökonomisch abgesichert. Dies wirkte wie ein Generationenvertrag oder die Austragsregelung in der Landwirtschaft. Zugleich war es eine Krankheitsversicherung, wenn die gegenseitige Behandlung von Kollegen kostenfrei zugesichert wurde.


Es gibt ja auch noch "Ärzte ohne Grenzen". Soviel ich weiß machen die das dort größtenteils kostenlos bzw durch Spendengelder finanziert.


----------



## Albatros1 (25. April 2021)

.


----------



## nordischerdruide (25. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist es denn fair, dass man als GKV Versicherter deutlich länger warten muss?


Fair?
Ich bin für Gleichbehandlung.

Als ich 1985 meine Lehre anfing, wurde ich auch zahlendes Mitglied in der GKV.
Der Sozialstaat war damals noch ein anderer und viele Versicherungsleistungen die damals für GKV selbstverständlich waren, gibt es heute so nicht mehr.

ROT - GRÜN (1998-2005) hatte unser Sozialsystem umgebaut, zu teuer usw. sagte man.
Das traf besonders die GKV, die Spielball für neue Modelle wurde.
Was damals selbstverständliche Versicherungsleistungen waren, kannst Du heute als IGEL einkaufen.
Auch eine Krankenzusatzversicherung kannst Du heute abschließen und Leistungen kaufen, die dich einem PKV Versicherten fast gleichstellt.
Du kannst also alles wieder zurück haben, so wie es früher war, wenn Du das selbst bezahlst.

Nun kommen diese gleichen Leute mit ihrer Bürgerversicherung um die Ecke und wollen alles verbessern.
*Da schrillen bei mir die Alarmglocken!*


----------



## Poulton (25. April 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht umsonst bei Käufen oder Neugründungen von Praxen wichtig zu wissen wie hoch der PKV Anteil in der Gegend ist.


Warum müssen oder sollen Ärzte eigentlich auf Teufel komm raus selbstständig sein? Die sollen Patienten behandeln und nicht unternehmerisch tätig sein.
Ich lehne mich an der Stelle soweit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass z.B. in den neuen Bundesländern ein Teil der Probleme bei der medizinischen Versorgung hausgemacht ist, weil man im Zuge der Wende Polikliniken, Landambulatorien und Gemeindeschwestern abgeschafft und als "_Das ist ja Kommunismus!_" verunglimpft hat. Wobei die eigentliche Ironie der Geschichte ist, dass man ein paar Jahrzehnte später zurückrudert und das unter Namen wie MVZ wieder teilweise versucht einzuführen. Ganz großes Damentennis. Erst im Wahn mit den Hintern einreißen und wenn die Folgen des eigenen Handelns anfangen einem auf die Füße zu fallen, kommt man zumindest teilweise wieder zur Besinnung.




nordischerdruide schrieb:


> Nun kommen diese gleichen Leute mit ihrer Bürgerversicherung um die Ecke und wollen alles verbessern.


Das wurde Seitens der Linkspartei schon gefordert, bevor irgendwann mal die rot-grüne Pfeifenparade auf den Trichter kam.


----------



## nordischerdruide (25. April 2021)

@Poulton ,
da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.

Ich verstehe auch nicht, dass sich  bewährtes einfach abgeschafft wird, ohne zu prüfen ob es sich nicht sogar auf das ganze Land übertragen lässt.
Lieber hier und da die Stellschrauben nachziehen als alles gleich mit dem ARSCH abreißen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. April 2021)

Ich bin mittlerweile "freiwillig gesetzlich Versicherter"... Gott sei Dank! Ich war lange genug privat versichert, und kann aus erster Hand sagen, dass viiiiiel Gerüchte und Bullshit im Umlauf sind... ich saß als PV genauso lange mit akuten Zahnschmerzen beim Arzt im Wartezimmer wie alle anderen... 
Das was man an Leistungen haben will bezahlt man.. Man hat aber dadurch, dass man eh PV ist bessere Wahlmöglichkeiten für die ganzen Zusätze! Aber man bezahlt es! In der gesetzlichen habe ich jetzt ein.. zwei Zusatzoptionen. Wer sich das nicht Leisten kann, bekommt halt kein xyz nicht. Wenn alle ein Einzelzimmer und Chefarzt Behandlung bekommen sollen, wirds interessant! 
Ich weiss gar nicht woher diese Neiddebatte kommt... Wie wenig man sich mit dem ganzen Mist auseinander gesetzt hat... 
Ich bin froh aus der PV wieder raus zu sein....!!

Das Gesundheitssystem ist in DE ruiniert! Da nützt weder eine GV noch eine PV was... Das ganze Geld verschwindet in Verwaltung, etc... 

vor 3 Jahren war ich für eine Woche im KH..... ohne Zusatzoption für Chefarzt etc... ich hab dann nach 1 Tag gefragt ob ich nicht ein Einzelzimmer haben kann.. gegen Aufpreis... da haben die doof geguckt.... ich hab dann selbst gezahlt ohne Erstattung... ohne PV... 

Die Kasse ist nunmal für eine Grundversorgung da... 

Das man über 20 KH im letzten Jahr geschlossen hat, da nützte dann anscheinend auch keine PV den KH etwas... 

PV & GV ist auch nur wieder ein Beitrag zum Thema: Teile & Herrsche...  wenn die Idioten sich gegenseitig im Neid auffressen... wird "oben" weiterhin geschmiert und lobbyiert...  Solange sich da gegenseitig die Pfründe zugeschoben werden... können wir ein Ein-Kassen-System oder ein Drölf-Klassen-System haben... verbessern wird sich für niemanden etwas.... 

Wer glaubt, dass wenn Selbständige, Topverdiener... usw in die GKV einzahlen... dass dann die Leistung für alle verbessert wird, macht die Hose mit der Kneifzange zu! Das Einzige was sich dann verbessert sind die Prämien der GKV Vorstände... und der Verwaltungsapparat wird weiter ausgebaut!


----------



## nordischerdruide (25. April 2021)

@ oldN3rd

vielen Dank für den Erfahrungsbericht .

JA, diese NEIDDEBATTE  ärgert mich auch immer.
Ist gerade hier in Deutschland stark verbreitet.

Im allgemeinen bleibe ich aber dabei das wir mit dem dualen System sehr gut aufgestellt sind und in Deutschland eine gute gesundheitliche Versorgung haben.
Natürlich kann man hier und da nachbessern, warum auch nicht.

Ein Blick nach England zeigt, dass nur eine Versicherung für alle nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist.
Deshalb lehne ich eine Bürgerversicherung ab!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (25. April 2021)

Wir waren "früher" (TM) sogar mit dem GKV noch besser aufgestellt! Zu der Zeit, als sich auch dort die Beiträge und Leistungen noch unterscheiden durften... unwirtschaftliche "Wasserkopf" &  "Verwaltungskassen" sind dann auf die Barrikaden gegangen.. und so wurde alles angepasst unter fadenscheinigen Begründungen. Seither steigen die Beiträge.. es wurden "Zusatzbeiträge" geschaffen...  und die Leistungen sinken trotzdem... wer etwas will, was über eine Packung Aspirin hinausgeht, der findet sich in einem Papier-Wirrwarr wieder, welches nur noch vom Arbeitsamt getoppt wird. Aber auch da gibt es ja auch keine Arbeit, sondern nur Verwaltung von Arbeitslosen.

Diesen Papierkrieg-Wahnsinn leisten sich die Privaten nicht! Weil die halt wissen, wenn die sich in selbstherrlicher Eigenverwaltung suhlen, gehts den Bach runter.... die GKV haben es da leichter... beim Patienten sparen... bei der Verwaltung Gas geben... 

Es ist ein Trauerspiel, aber die Gesundheitsminister der letzten 20 Jahre haben alle das gleiche Lied gesungen... besser wurde es vor allem für die Kassen und die Minister   Patienten, Ärzte, KH's ersaufen im Papierkram... 

Eine Monopolisierung hat noch nie einen Nutzen gebracht... wird es bei den Kassen auch nicht!


----------



## nordischerdruide (25. April 2021)

@ OldN3rd 
RICHTIG,

so sehe ich es auch.
Um so mehr am System rum gespielt wurde, um so schlechter wurde es.

Die PKV ist da um einiges wirtschaftlicher, müssen die wohl auch um am Markt bestehen zu können.
Bei der GKV hat der Staat noch ein erhebliches Wort mitzusprechen, was nicht immer vorteilhaft ist.


----------



## hoffgang (26. April 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Warum müssen oder sollen Ärzte eigentlich auf Teufel komm raus selbstständig sein? Die sollen Patienten behandeln und nicht unternehmerisch tätig sein.


Da gebe ich Dir recht, aber schau mal was eine Praxisgründung heute kostet, v.a. wenn man noch die Geräte dazurechnet. Radiologische Praxen mögen ein Schweine Geld verdienen, aber wenn da mal 2-3 CTs und MRTs stehen, dann muss man schon einiges an Patienten da durchprügeln um das wieder reinzuholen.
Ein MRT kostet etwa eine Million Euro, ein CT ungefähr 700.000 Euro. Und ohne niedergelassene Fachärzte konzentriert sich dann alles auf die Krankenhäuser, kannst Dir mal vorstellen wie riesig die sein müssten um dann alleine den Bedarf zu decken.

@0ldN3rd
Einzelzimmer und Chefarztbehandlung sind Feel-Good items die nichts mit dem eigentlichen Zweck des Aufenthaltes in einem KH zu tun haben. Wenn die Erkrankung die Aufmerksamkeit des Chefarztes erfordert, dann widmet er sich dem auch so. Das Privatpatienten vom "Chef" visitiert werden ist oftmals nur Getue um den Aufpreis zu rechtfertigen, bessere Medizin kommt dabei nicht raus, vor allem nicht, wenn man wegen etwas "normalem" im Krankenhaus liegt.

Einzelzimmer genauso. Das ist medizinischer Dummfug (der einzige Grund wäre die Isolierung eines Patienten, z.b. bei Noro, MRSA...) weils Platz verbraucht ohne Mehrwert zu schaffen. Betten sind in KHs teilweise sowieso knapp und wenn dann der werte Patient alleine auf dem Zimmer liegen will macht dass die Situation noch schärfer. Deswegen gibt es oftmals nicht die Option dafür und das Zweibettzimmer ist der eigentliche Standard.

Was dagegen teilweise einen enormen (geschmacklicken) Unterschied ausmacht, ist die Verpflegung. Es gibt Häuser, in denen wird das Essen für die Privatversicherten aus anderer Quelle bezogen, aufwändigere Gerichte, mehr Auswahl. Auch hier, Feel-Good und nicht medizinisch notwendig. Krankenhäuser sind dafür da medizinische Leiden zu behandeln, wer Wellness will, der soll auf ne Kur gehen.


----------



## seahawk (26. April 2021)

Falsch Privatpatienten haben eben auch Zugriff auf Medikamente und Behandlungen, die von der gesetzlichen nicht übernommen werden. Und das ist nicht neu, dass war schon vor 30 Jahren so.


----------



## Eckism (26. April 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Falsch Privatpatienten haben eben auch Zugriff auf Medikamente und Behandlungen, die von der gesetzlichen nicht übernommen werden. Und das ist nicht neu, dass war schon vor 30 Jahren so.


Bei der PKV hat man erstmal überhaupt keine Leistungen, das kam mir bei der Beratung wie eine Scheinkrankenversicherung vor...du musst ALLES extra ankreuzen und natürlich auch dementsprechend bezahlen. Dir werden bessere Leistungen angeboten, aber das kostet richtig Asche.
Am Ende fährt man mit der GKV Preis/Leistungstechnisch besser.
Man kann ja auch bei der GKV auf eigene Kosten die Behandlung/Medikamente verbessern.


----------



## Andregee (26. April 2021)

doedelmeister schrieb:


> Für private zahlt man in der Regel deutlich mehr.


Nein. Der Beitrag richtet sich nach Alter, Risiko und Vorerkrankungen. Genau darum entscheiden sich zumeist Menschen dafür, deren Beitrag deshalb oft sogar günstiger als der in der GKV ausfällt. So muss die private Kv natürlich in Summe auch weniger häufig regulieren und kann zu guten Konditionen mehr Leistungen anbieten


----------



## hoffgang (26. April 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Falsch Privatpatienten haben eben auch Zugriff auf Medikamente und Behandlungen, die von der gesetzlichen nicht übernommen werden. Und das ist nicht neu, dass war schon vor 30 Jahren so.



Jo und zum hundertsten Male, das gipfelt nicht darin, dass GVK Patienten notwendige Medikamente oder Therapien vorenthalten werden. 









						Privatversicherte erhalten häufiger neue Medikamente
					

Berlin – Neun der zehn umsatzstärksten Arzneimittel, die 2016 neu zugelassen wurden, erreichten im ersten Jahr nach der Zulassung deutlich höhere Marktanteile...




					www.aerzteblatt.de
				



Lesen und verstehen. Ja, die GKV schreibt vor wirtschaftlich zu handeln. Neue Medikamente finden sich oftmals nicht direkt nach Markteinführung in den Leitlinien wieder, ergo ist nicht abschließend klar, ob und wieviel besser diese sind als bereits am Markt verfügbare Medikamente. Wer neu automatisch mit besser gleichsetzt betrachtet das Problem eindimensional. Ggf. erzielt das neue Medikament eine bessere Wirkung, ggf. aber auch auf Kosten stärkerer Nebenwirkungen und eventueller Unverträglichkeit mit anderen Medikamenten.

Das geht in beide Richtungen. Wenn ein neues Medikament für den Patienten besser verträglich ist, also bessere Wirkung bei weniger Nebenwirkung & weniger Unverträglichkeit, dann ist das günstigere Präparat eben nicht anzuwenden. Man beachte auch die Schreibweise es Artikels. Weil Regresse eine Möglichkeit sind halten sich Ärzte zurück - oder anders gesagt, Doc plays it safe.  Es stimmt, dass PKV Versicherte idr. früher Zugriff auf neue Medikamente bekommen, aber wie die Grafik auch zeigt, ist der GKV Anteil nicht 0, sondern nur kleiner. Diejenigen bei denen es Sinn ergibt, die kriegen das auch - und ob es in der PKV wirklich Sinn ergibt, oder ob hier der Pharmavertreter kurz vorher mit ner Tasche voller Kugelschreiber in der Praxis aufgetaucht ist weiß man als Patient auch nicht. Denn neue Medikamente werden nicht ohne Grund auf den Markt gebracht, die müssen schließlich auch verkauft werden - was wieder den alten Punkt highlightet: Neu ist nicht automatisch besser.

Dazu muss auch gesehen werden: Die PKV übernimmt auch nicht alles. Erstmal bezahlt man bei der PKV idr selbst und reicht die Kosten dann ein. Wenn die PKV dann Leistungen ausschließt, z.b. eine Ernährungsberatung bei Sorbit-Unverträglichkeit (was in der GKV übernommen wird), dann hat man die Wahl es auf eigene Kosten durchführen zu lassen. PKV heißt nicht, man bekommt alles bezahlt.


----------



## Eckism (26. April 2021)

Andregee schrieb:


> Nein. Der Beitrag richtet sich nach Alter, Risiko und Vorerkrankungen. Genau darum entscheiden sich zumeist Menschen dafür, deren Beitrag deshalb oft sogar günstiger als der in der GKV ausfällt. So muss die private Kv natürlich in Summe auch weniger häufig regulieren und kann zu guten Konditionen mehr Leistungen anbieten


Da darf man aber auch nur max. 25 Jahre Alt, Topfit, kein Raucher sein und keine Vorerkrankungen haben. Mit 30 Jahren und mit sehr schwacher Neurodermitis biste bei der PKV schon raus, außer du bezahlst einen Haufen Geld mehr.

Und die Beiträge steigen dort ja trotzdem, umso älter man wird.


----------



## Sparanus (26. April 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Da darf man aber auch nur max. 25 Jahre Alt, Topfit, kein Raucher sein und keine Vorerkrankungen haben.


Außer man hat eine Anwartschaft


----------



## Eckism (26. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Außer man hat eine Anwartschaft


Ach, GKV und gut...was sind schon 1,5 Jahre Wartezeit beim Spezialisten wegen Knieschmerzen  nach meinem Unfall damals...das ist doch nüscht.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (27. April 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ach, GKV und gut...was sind schon 1,5 Jahre Wartezeit beim Spezialisten wegen Knieschmerzen  nach meinem Unfall damals...das ist doch nüscht.


Ich sags gerne als Ex-PKV nochmal: Ich wurde nirgends schneller drangenommen.. und ich bekamm auch beim MRT keinen schnelleren Termin... wie jetzt als GKV... 

Das die GKV nur noch Beiträge verwalten und keine Leistungen übernehmen, da kann keine PKV was für! Wer denkt es wäre ein Spaß und super und soooo viel besser in der PKV zu sein, dem kann ich nur sagen, aus eigener Erfahrung.... viel Spaß beim älter werden... wenn die Weh-Wehchen und Krankheiten kommen... und die kommen!!

Ein Freund meines alten Herrn, Ehem. selbständig und nunmehr 81J zahlt aktuell 1100,- im Monat in die PKV... der lebt jetzt in Verhältnissen wie ein normaler Arbeitnehmer, weil die PKV alles frisst bei ihm! (Ist halt nicht so schön wenn der Krebs kommt und geht)

Eine Ex von mir ist nach der Trennung im Alter von 28 an Krebs gestorben.. hatte sich nach der Trennung selbständig gemacht... PKV... ~300,-/Monat..... .. Brustkrebsdiagnose.. -> 700,-€ im Monat kurz vor Ihrem Tod... 1 Jahr lang war sie Arbeitsunfähig und bekam nichts als Ärger und Probleme beim Arbeitsamt mit der PKV, weil die Erstattung der Beiträge nur bis zur höhe der GKV möglich war (wie das heute ist weiß ich nicht!)
Das hat sie und ihre Familie finanziell ruiniert!

Super Sache also, dass er angeblich sofort überall nen Termin bekommt!

DAS ist der Grund warum ich, Gott sei Dank nun wieder freiwillig-GKV bin! Da nützt auch der Bullshit mit Anwartschaft nichts.. da ist nämlich auch der Stecker schnell gezogen.... Die gilt in der Regel nämlich nur für einen potentiell späten Wechsel in die PKV, garantiert aber keine Betragshöhe in den Jahren die dann noch kommen...
Meine Beiträge in die PKV waren sogar noch niedriger wie die in die GKV!

Jeder Atemzug für Aufregung gegen diese sogenannte 2. Klassenmedizin ist einer zuviel! Denn es wäre wichtiger diese Art von Konkurrenz im Gesundheitssektor weiter auszubauen, sodaß die GKV's gezwungen werden wieder weniger Verwaltung und dafür mehr Leistung für die Versicherten zu bieten! 

Wenn die "Spezialisten" nicht in Scharen auswandern würden, hätten wir auch weniger Wartezeiten... aber das Gesundheitssystem wurde in den letzen 2..3 Jahren nochmal massiv zusammengekürzt.... 20 Kliniken in 2020 weniger... dieses Jahr folgen 30...35 weitere lt. Prognose(PEI)...

Das System stinkt vom Kopf an... die Unterscheidung PKV & GKV ist aber am unteren Ende... 


Ich kann nur sagen, wem die GKV nicht gut genug ist, schließt doch bei der PKV Zusatzverträge ab! Dann habt ihr die Leistungen und bezahlt unterm Strich auch das was ihr bei der PKV zahlen würdet ... 
Das zaubert aber immer noch keine Spezialkliniken, -ärzte, etc. aus dem Boden...


----------



## Eckism (27. April 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ich sags gerne als Ex-PKV nochmal: Ich wurde nirgends schneller drangenommen.. und ich bekamm auch beim MRT keinen schnelleren Termin... wie jetzt als GKV...


Ich halte auch nix von der PKV...aber in meinem speziellen Fall weiß ich, das der Arzt diese bevorzugt und vorallen auch richtig untersucht.
Meine Untersuchung lief so ab: 9 Stunden im Wartezimmer verbracht(als Schmerzpatient), rein gegangen, Hose hochgekrempelt, Arzt guckt nur aufs Knie und sagt "da ist nix", und wieder Heim...knapp 3 Minuten.
7 Jahre Schmerztabletten später hat mir dann ein Sportmediziner mal den Tip gegeben, viel Fahrrad zu fahren und das hat dann geholfen.
Es gibt durchaus auch Arschlö... als Ärzte.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (27. April 2021)

@Eckism Ja, das mit den Ärzten kann ich so bestätigen... 

Aber wie gesagt, die Bevorzugung von PKV die generell angeführt wird kann ich nicht bestätigen... was ich alleine für Diskussionen mit meinen Eltern hatte als ich vor fast 10 Jahren zurück in die GKV bin... (Da war ich schon ü30... nur mal zum Thema Diskussionen mit Eltern )  Wie ich das denn machen könne.... PKV sei doch so viel besser... Heute sind meine Eltern ü70 und wissen durch u.a. o.g. Bekannten wie bitter böse und schnell man in der PKV auch auf die Frxxx fallen kann. Die Summen die ihr bekannter da abdrücken muss plus Betreuung die alle 1..2..3 Tage nach ihm sieht... könnten meine Eltern mit der Rente gar nicht stemmen....


Das System muss saniert werden, aber nicht so wie es bisher läuft durch Schließungen von KH's und Beschäftigungstherapie für Mediziner in Form von Verwaltungs-Tennis mit den Kassen.

Da muss mal ganz schnell der Blitz einschlagen und der Wasserkopf im Gesundheitssystem muss weg, sonst wird das nichts mehr! ....und aktuell sieht es leider so aus, dass der Blitz zwar eingeschlagen hat, aber massiv in der Fläche der Versorgung abgebaut wird und der Wasserkopf bleibt....


----------



## Eckism (27. April 2021)

Ich bin ja auch freiwillig GKV, ich hatte mich wegen PKV beraten lassen, aber alles kostet extra, das war mir doch zu teuer.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (27. April 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch freiwillig GKV, ich hatte mich wegen PKV beraten lassen, aber alles kostet extra, das war mir doch zu teuer.


....Japp... und ich geh mal davon aus, dass du auch noch keine 50 bist!... Dann wirds in der PKV nämlich langsam spaßig...


----------



## Eckism (27. April 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> ....Japp... und ich geh mal davon aus, dass du auch noch keine 50 bist!... Dann wirds in der PKV nämlich langsam spaßig...


Damals war ich 30...heute 38. GKV ist zwar auch kein Schnäppchen, aber PKV wäre teurer gekommen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist nicht vollständig korrekt.



Die Aussage "es gibt Unterschiede", insbesondere mit der expliziten Einschränkung "auch wenn man sie ggf. als klein und unwichtig erachtet" ist entweder vollständig korrekt oder vollständig inkorrekt, aber sie kann schon rein von der Logik her nicht teilweise falsch sein. Wenn ich deine Antwort richtig verstehe, dann stimmst du mir zu, dass es Unterschiede in der Behandlungsqualität zwischen PKV und GKVersicherten gibt.



> Die Betreuung durch "erfahrenere Ärzte" ist außerhalb von Operationen oftmals total unnötig. Der Chefarzt macht Privatpatientenvisite, wow, ich nehm den Oberarzt der jeden Tag mit diesen Krankheitsbildern zu tun hat allemal lieber.



Bin ich bei dir, auch wenn ich nach meiner letzten OP gerne mehr als insgesamt circa 120 Sekunden (unangekündigt, sehr früh morgens, noch vollgepumpt mit Schmerzmitteln, also in einem Zustand wo man eh nichts peilt) vom Operierenden über das Endergebnis und dessen Bedeutung für den Rest meiens Lebens aufgeklärt worden wäre. Wenn aber statt dem Oberarzt nur noch der Stationsarzt kommt und wenn die Assistenzärztin vor einer OP bestehende Fragen mangels Kenntnissen nicht beantworten kann, man bis 30 Minuten vor Operationsbeginn aber auch niemand höheres Zeit für einen findet und zwischendurch auch noch das Internet abgeschaltet wird (ohne dass sich jemand dafür zuständig fühlt), sodass man nicht einmal selbst recherchieren kann, dann sieht die Sache mit dem unterschiedlichen Zugang zu Personal schon anders aus.



> Das mit den Terminen ist ebenfalls nur halb richtig. Wer ein akutes Leiden hat kann jederzeit in eine Notaufnahme spazieren



Nein. Das kann nur jemand, der einen aktuen Notfall hat. Deswegen heißt das so. Alle anderen (und manchmal nicht nur die...) werden wieder weggeschickt, bei andauernden Leiden hilft dir da niemand weiter. Und mittlerweile sind ein Großteil der Volksrankheiten Leiden, die sich über längere Zeit entwickeln. Da ziept es mal hier, mal da und man fühlt sich mal schlecht - und wenn man 6 Monate später beim Facharzt einen Termin bekommt, kann der aufgrund erstmal wieder vergangener Symptome erstmal nichts machen oder umgekehrt wegen dem zunehmend verschlechterten Zustand nur noch die Hände über den Kopf zusammenschlagen. Nicht zu vergessen dass Arbeitnehmer wesentlich geneigter sind, überhaupt einen Termin zu machen, wenn ihnen welche angeboten werden, die leicht mit der Arbeit vereinbar sind, so dass eingeschränkte Terminverfügbarkeit die Zahl der Untersuchungen allgemein reduziert.

Die spätesten Termine, die mir mein Zahnarzt anbietet (andere in der Gegend sind den Sprechzeiten nach auch nicht besser), liegen zum Beispiel grundsätzlich vor meinem Feierabend. Das heißt schon für die stink normale Routineuntersuchung muss ich mir was einfallen lassen und wenn es gerade nicht passt oder nicht planbar ist (was es recht oft ist, weil die Termine nur doppelt so weit in der Zukunft liegen, wie meine Arbeit absehbar ist), neige ich dazu sie rauszuschieben. Für sowas wie Zahnreinigung tue ich mir den Aufwand überhaupt nicht erst an (von der ordentlichen Zuzahlung ganz abgesehen). Aber komischerweise kam es schon mehrfach vor, dass weitere Patienten eintrafen, als ich mit meinem Termin durch war...



> Die Qualität der Behandlung ist von der Versicherung unabhängig. Gesetzlich versicherte Personen kriegen bei akuten Krankheitsbildern genau dasselbe. Wer dringend ein Kardio MRT braucht, der kriegt das auch, wer es zu Routineablärungen braucht, der muss evtl. warten. Aber letzteres verschleppt idr kein Krankheitsbild, v.a. wenn man als Patient dahinter ist Termine auszumachen.



Mit dem letzten Halbsatz hast du deiner eigenen Arugmentation das Wasser abgegraben  .
Aber auch das "dringend" ist schon wieder so ein Satz: Man hat nicht von jetzt auf gleich Herzprobleme und in der Regel ist die Behandlung um so effektiver und einfacher, je früher die Diagnose vorliegt. Wieso werden einige also erst untersucht, wenn es "dringend" ist? Und Herz ist da keine Ausnahme bzw. eher eine positive, weil wegen der großen Gefahr tatsächlich allgemein recht zügig was gemacht wird. Aber Gelenk- und Wirbelsäulenschäden können, je nach Region für GKVersicherte schon mal 6-9 Monate auf die lange Bank geschoben werden. Und an der neuen Brille ist eben überhaupt kein Augenarzt beteiligt, sondern nur der Optiker.



> Es stimmt einfach nicht, dass gesetzliche schlechter medizinisch behandelt werden. Sie werden schlechter behandelt aka wenn ich als PKV Patient in die Praxis komme, dann krieg ich einfacher einen Termin, muss nicht so lange warten. Was am Ende mit mir gemacht wird ist, was die Notwendigkeit angeht, das Gleiche. Mehr Medizin ist nicht immer bessere Medizin.



Nein, nicht immer. Ich würde sogar sagen "nur manchmal". Aber weniger Medizin zur Auswahl ist NIE bessere Medizin und so ergibt sich in der Summe ein Unterschied.



> Ich musste was an der Nase machen lassen, eigentlich ganz simpel. Ich bin aber in der PKV. Also hat mich mein HNO schön von einer Untersuchung zur nächsten geschickt, keine mit echter Relevanz für den eigentlichen Eingriff, aber halt auch nicht ganz aus der Welt, weil könnte ja sein das... Da sind mehrere hundert € und Wochen draufgegangen bis ich endlich meinen Eingriff bekommen hatte. Dasselbe auch mit dem Einzelzimmer, da lach ich ja drüber. Find mal Krankenhäuser die genug Betten haben um Einzelzimmer anbieten zu können.



Kann ich nur bedingt mitreden - wenn es für Privatpatienten einen eigenen Flügel gibt, weiß ich halt nicht, wie die Zimmer darin belegt sind. Der auf gleicher, einsehbarer Flurlänge aktiven Schwestern nach müssten es Achtbettzimmer gewesen sein (aufgrund der Bauweise also Stockbetten), wenn die Betreuung genauso ... lückenlos ... wie am GKV-Ende der Etage war.



> Jain. Dann müsste die komplette Gebührenordnung geändert werden, die Finanzierung des Gesundheitssystems von Grund auf reformiert werden und ob das am Ende zu einer Verbesserung führt ist nicht sicher.



Die Chancen stehen nicht schlecht (solange man die Rahmenbedingungen gleich lässt und nicht z.B. Sparmaßnahmen parallel umsetzt), wenn man sich die Ausgangssituation anguckt...



> Es gibt genug Praxen die Abends noch extra Termine für PKV Patienten anbieten, der Anreiz hier mehr zu arbeiten kommt durch den höheren Verdienst. Schafft man diesen Anreiz ab besteht die Gefahr, dass Ärzte wie Beamte arbeiten.



Sorgfältig, fair, verlässlich, bestimmungskonform? 
Ein Anreiz für Fachpersonal, das hochkomplexe Entscheidungen treffen muss, die Arbeitszeiten in die eigentlich benötigten Ruhephasen hinein zu verlängern, ist der Qualität der medizinischen Versorgung jedenfalls auch nicht unbedingt zuträglich.



> Ist ja nicht umsonst bei Käufen oder Neugründungen von Praxen wichtig zu wissen wie hoch der PKV Anteil in der Gegend ist. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen zu sagen, Praxen die von PKV Patienten profitieren können teurere Geräte anschaffen - davon profitieren dann auch die GKV Patienten in der Praxis.



Heißt also dass in GKV-Gegenden die medizinische Versorgung nicht gleich, sondern schlechter ist...




nordischerdruide schrieb:


> @ OldN3rd
> RICHTIG,
> 
> so sehe ich es auch.
> ...



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass jetzt einige hier zum angesprochenen Kardio-Notfall werden, aber PKVs arbeiten nicht wirtschaftlicher. BEI WEITEM NICHT. Der Umsatzanteil, der bei PKVs NICHT für medizinische Behandlung ausgegeben wird, ist bei PKVs sogar beinahe doppelt so hoch (.pdf) wie bei den GKV.
Das PKV aus Sicht einiger mehr fürs Geld bieten, was nach besserem wirtschaften aussieht, resultiert einfach nur daraus, dass sie asozial arbeiten dürfen und im Gegenzug anderen viel mehr Geld abknöpfen beziehungsweise abknöpfen würden, wenn die nicht, soweit möglich, in die GKV gehen würden. Die PKV versprechen insgesamt nur, dass sie mehr Leistungen bieten, picken sich aber ganz gezielt die Kunden raus, bei denen sie dieses Versprechen möglichst nie werden einlösen müssen. Unterm Strich leisten PKVs pro eingezahltem Euro deutlich weniger und stecken deutlich mehr in die eigene Tasche als GKV.


----------



## hoffgang (2. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Das kann nur jemand, der einen aktuen Notfall hat. Deswegen heißt das so. Alle anderen (und manchmal nicht nur die...) werden wieder weggeschickt, bei andauernden Leiden hilft dir da niemand weiter.


Unterhalt dich mal mit meiner Frau, die kriegt mitten in der Nacht vom Rettungsdienst "Patienten" mit Sodbrennen geliefert. Du kriegst dort eine Untersuchung. Ob du Linderung bekommst oder Heilung, das ist was anderes. Wer mit Schmerzen die seit Monaten anhalten in eine Notaufnahme spaziert, der kann nicht erwarten dort per Handauflegen geheilt zu werden. Aber, er wird untersucht, bekommt ggf. Medikamente und kann mit der dort gestellten Diagnose weitermachen. Dass Notaufnahmen nur für Notfälle zuständig sind ist das Ideal, aber nicht die Realität. Am Wochenende beliebt, in die Notaufnahme gehen mit Beschwerden die man seit Tagen hat, mit dem klaren Wunsch geheilt zu werden weil man Montags ja wieder arbeiten gehen müsse.

Mit Corona ist eine erste Selektion eingeführt worden um frühzeitig Patienten "auszusortieren" die auch zum Hausarzt gehen könnten. Pre Corona war für viele Häuser der Aufwand an Personal und Verwaltung zu groß und das beliebte Mittel war, Patienten nach Grad des Notfalls zu behandeln, aka man konnte Stunden in der Notaufnahme verbringen. Da hat einem erst der Arzt erklärt, dass man damit bitte zum Hausarzt gehen müsse, oder zum ärztlichen Bereitschaftsdienst (den kaum eine Sau kennt)




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen dass Arbeitnehmer wesentlich geneigter sind, überhaupt einen Termin zu machen, wenn ihnen welche angeboten werden, die leicht mit der Arbeit vereinbar sind, so dass eingeschränkte Terminverfügbarkeit die Zahl der Untersuchungen allgemein reduziert.


Das betrifft aber alle Berufstätigen, unabhängig wie sie versichert sind. Arbeiten hat den Nachteil mit den Öffnungszeiten von so einigem zu kollidieren was wichtig ist. Post, Bank, Arzt, Werkstatt...




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit dem letzten Halbsatz hast du deiner eigenen Arugmentation das Wasser abgegraben  .
> Aber auch das "dringend" ist schon wieder so ein Satz: Man hat nicht von jetzt auf gleich Herzprobleme und in der Regel ist die Behandlung um so effektiver und einfacher, je früher die Diagnose vorliegt. Wieso werden einige also erst untersucht, wenn es "dringend" ist? Und Herz ist da keine Ausnahme bzw. eher eine positive, weil wegen der großen Gefahr tatsächlich allgemein recht zügig was gemacht wird. Aber Gelenk- und Wirbelsäulenschäden können, je nach Region für GKVersicherte schon mal 6-9 Monate auf die lange Bank geschoben werden. Und an der neuen Brille ist eben überhaupt kein Augenarzt beteiligt, sondern nur der Optiker.


Richtig, man hat nicht sofort Herzprobleme.
Aber man hat einen Lebensstil der Ernährung, sportliche Aktivität, Gewicht, Potential für Vorerkrankungen, Job (aka Stress) etc. beinhaltet. Und danach ergibt sich ein Risiko und ggf. die Notwendigkeit der Prävention bzw. der Vorsorgeuntersuchung. 
Ich zitiere da gerne meine Frau: Heute wieder Patienten gehabt die sich das ganze Leben nicht um Ihre Gesundheit gekümmert haben und jetzt, wo alles zu spät ist von mir Wunderheilung erwarten. 

Und die Frage warum erst manches passiert wenns dringend ist: Weil Ressourcen endlich sind und nicht jeder immer ein MRT oder ein CT braucht. Menschen die mit Indikatoren einer Herzerkrankung in die Notaufnahme kommen werden Schritt für Schritt weiter durchgecheckt. Gibt eine Untersuchung Auffälligkeiten, folgt die nächste zur besseren Abklärung. Sind die Standarduntersuchungen ohne Auffälligkeit wird die Entscheidung noch mehr Untersuchungen durchzuführen schwieriger. 
Außerhalb der Notaufnahme ist das Patientenverhalten oftmals ausschlaggebend.
Gesunde Menschen (oder vermeintlich gesunde) die keine Vorsorge machen kommen meistens erst dann zum Arzt wenn das Leiden eingetreten ist. Hab ich weiter oben verlinkt wie mies hier die Zahlen in DEU sind.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Heißt also dass in GKV-Gegenden die medizinische Versorgung nicht gleich, sondern schlechter ist...


In der Theorie ja. Wir haben in Deutschland freie Berufswahl und das trifft auch auf Ärzte zu. Gegenden die spärlich besiedelt sind, oder ein geringes Durchschnittseinkommen haben sind nicht wirklich beliebt um neue Praxen zu gründen.
In der Praxis gibts dann das: https://www.kvs-sachsen.de/fileadmi...edarfsplanung/210106_2020-07-01_BP_Teil-C.pdf

Das ist die Versorgungsplanung für Sachsen. Und wenn man sich die Zahlen anschaut, dann gibts - laut diesem Dokument - eigentlich nur in Löbau-Zittau bei den Hausärzten ein Problem, dort ist die Versorgungsrate bei 44%.
So eine Planung beeinflusst auch die Entscheidung einer KV eine neue Praxis zuzulassen. Details hier: https://www.aok-bv.de/hintergrund/dossier/aerztliche_versorgung/index_15322.html
Gehste das Dokument durch, dann bekommt man nicht den Eindruck, Sachsen sei unterversorgt.

Flächendeckende Versorgung ist schwierig einheitlich darzustellen. Wenn in einem großen, aber spärlich besiedelten Landkreis an einer Stelle eine Praxis mit 4-5 Fachärzten sitzt, dann kann das von der Quote ausreichend sein um den Bedarf zu decken, ist aber immer noch sehr sehr aufwändig und für den Patienten schwierig, da die Versorgung nur an einem Ort stattfindet. In einer Praxis mehrere Fachärzte zu beschäftigen, oder jeden Arzt seine eigene Praxis gründen zu lassen ändert nichts an der Ratio Arzt / Einwohner, würde aber im oberen Beispiel bedeuten, dass 5x die Investionskosten benötigt werden statt 1x Investition bei höherer Payroll weil mehr Personalbedarf.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das betrifft aber alle Berufstätigen, unabhängig wie sie versichert sind.


Nun nicht alle^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das betrifft aber alle Berufstätigen, unabhängig wie sie versichert sind.



Wie von mir dargelegt: Nein. Weil PKVersicherte eine breitere Auswahl bei Terminen haben.



> In der Theorie ja.



Und in der Praxis, die ich und du beschrieben haben, etwa nicht?


----------



## hoffgang (2. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie von mir dargelegt: Nein. Weil PKVersicherte eine breitere Auswahl bei Terminen haben.


Ich bin privat versichert und hab grad ne Nasen OP hinter mir, samt Untersuchungen zur Diagnose und Nachsorge.
ALLE Termine diesbezüglich waren zwischen 0800 und 1700.
Mein Physio hat mich zwischen 0700 und 1600 behandelt, mein Zahnarzt vergibt planbare Termine bis 1730.

Ja, es gibt Praxen die einen Tag die Woche abends länger aufhaben, in diesem Zeitraum werden v.a. Termine für Privatpatienten angeboten. Das macht aber bei weitem nicht jede Praxis, zumal man auch hier die Arbeitszeiten für die ArzthelferInnen beachten muss.

Es gibt Privatpraxen - die nehmen auch GKV Selbstzahler - die terminlich flexibeler aufgestellt sind sofern die Praxis das will. Das ist korrekt. Nur halt nicht für jede Fachrichtung & überall. Wir haben hier ne Privatpraxis für Kardiologie, der hat nur Vormittags auf - Nachmittags führt er Eingriffe durch. Es ist nicht überall so, dass man als Privatpatient um 1900 nach der Arbeit noch zum Doc kommt.
Breite Öffnungszeiten der Praxis sorgen dafür, dass man seine Mitarbeiter entweder übertariflich bezahlen muss um die Überstunden abzudecken, oder mehr Mitarbeiter einstellt. Beides geht vom Gewinn ab und von der eigenen Freizeit.
Auf der anderen Seite kenn ich einen Physio, bei dem kannste nachts um 22:30 noch einen Termin bekommen.
Der behandelt aber alles, PKV und GKV um diese Uhrzeit. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und in der Praxis, die ich und du beschrieben haben, etwa nicht?


Wenn du die Versorgungsdichte meinst, wie gesagt, schau Dir das PDF zu Sachsen an. Laut KV gibts in Sachsen was Haus- und Fachärzte angeht kaum einen Mangel. Und das ist nun wirklich nicht das Einkommensstärkste Bundesland dass wir haben.

Es werden durch die KVs Anreize für Ärzte geschaffen sich in Gegenden mit wenig Privatpatienten niederzulassen. Das machen dennoch eher die Idealisten denn der Anreiz reicht meistens absolut nicht aus um mit lukrativen Standorten zu konkurrieren. Auf der anderen Seite muss man mal überlegen was es kostet jemandem einen Praxissitz abzukaufen. Da sind schnell mal 200.000 - 300.000€ fällig.
Idealerweise gehts bei der Medizin um die Versorgung der Kranken. Nach derart langem Studium + dann Ausbildung zum Facharzt und den Investitionssummen kann ich verstehen, wenn dann auch darauf geachtet wird dass Geld reinkommt.
Zudem muss gesagt sein, der Schlüssel der KVs für die Versorgungsdichte darf ruhig als etwas realitätsfremd bewertet werden. Wenn eine Gegend mit >100% Versorgung bewertet wird, der Kardiologe vor Ort aber keine neuen Patienten mehr annimmt, dann stimmt da was nicht.


----------



## sereksim (2. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich bin privat versichert und hab grad ne Nasen OP hinter mir, samt Untersuchungen zur Diagnose und Nachsorge.
> ALLE Termine diesbezüglich waren zwischen 0800 und 1700.
> Mein Physio hat mich zwischen 0700 und 1600 behandelt, mein Zahnarzt vergibt planbare Termine bis 1730.


Mal abgesehen davon, dass das anekdotische Evidenz ist:
Dass diese Termine zwischen 8 und 5 lagen, sagt nur etwas bedingt darüber aus, ob als Privatpatient mehr Auswahl besteht, als als gesetzlich Versicherter. Wenn du z.B. theoretisch jeden Tag in den kommenden zwei Wochen zur Wahl hast einen Termin zwischen 8 und 5 zu wählen, ist das was anderes als wenn dir einfach 1-2 Termine vorgeschlagen werden, aus denen du dann wählen kannst (musst). Es werden ja zum Teil auch Termine/Zeiten (für Private?) freigehalten.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt Praxen die einen Tag die Woche abends länger aufhaben, in diesem Zeitraum werden v.a. Termine für Privatpatienten angeboten. Das macht aber bei weitem nicht jede Praxis [...] Es ist nicht überall so, dass man als Privatpatient um 1900 nach der Arbeit noch zum Doc kommt.


Niemand hat behauptet, dass *jede* Praxis extra Termine für Privatpatienten hat. Aber allein die Tatsache, dass diese existieren (und weit verbreitet sind), belegt doch schon die Ungleichbehandlung. Deine Argumentation kann sich dementsprechend eigentlich nur auf die Schwere/Relevanz dieser Ungleichbehandlung beziehen, nicht aber auf die Existenz.


----------



## hoffgang (2. Mai 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass das anekdotische Evidenz ist:
> Dass diese Termine zwischen 8 und 5 lagen, sagt nur etwas bedingt darüber aus, ob als Privatpatient mehr Auswahl besteht, als als gesetzlich Versicherter. Wenn du z.B. theoretisch jeden Tag in den kommenden zwei Wochen zur Wahl hast einen Termin zwischen 8 und 5 zu wählen, ist das was anderes als wenn dir einfach 1-2 Termine vorgeschlagen werden, aus denen du dann wählen kannst (musst). Es werden ja zum Teil auch Termine/Zeiten (für Private?) freigehalten.


Es ging darum, Termine außerhalb der Kernarbeitszeiten zu bekommen und das ist auch für Privatversicherte - aus genannten Gründen - keine Selbstverständlichkeit oder gar einfach.
Anekdotische Evidenz in deinen Augen, ich hab auch mal Google bemüht um Privatpraxen in meiner PLZ zu finden die Termine nach 1800 anbieten und keine gefunden. 

Wie erwähnt müssen diese Termine auch mit Personal besetzt sein und nicht jeder Arzt hat Bock bis 2000 zu arbeiten und das schon garnicht 5 Tage die Woche.

Und es ist egal ob ich mir binnen 14 Tagen meinen Wunschtermin raussuchen kann, ich bin dennoch darauf angewiesen eine Krankschreibung zu bekommen oder Kulanz durch meinen Arbeitgeber. 

Bekommt man einfacher einen Termin als PKV Mitglied? Ich denke ja.
Bekommt man so einfach einen Termin außerhalb der Bürozeiten wie Ruyven andeutet? Definitiv nicht.




sereksim schrieb:


> Niemand hat behauptet, dass *jede* Praxis extra Termine für Privatpatienten hat. Aber allein die Tatsache, dass diese existieren (und weit verbreitet sind), belegt doch schon die Ungleichbehandlung. Deine Argumentation kann sich dementsprechend eigentlich nur auf die Schwere/Relevanz dieser Ungleichbehandlung beziehen, nicht aber auf die Existenz.


Auch hier, dass eine Praxis Termine für Privatpatienten reserviert heißt nicht, dass diese nach 1730 / 1800 stattfinden. Auch GKV Versorgung findet in vielen Praxen an manchen Wochentagen zu diesen Uhrzeiten statt, einfach, weil Praxen an manchen Tagen die Öffnungszeiten zugunsten der Arbeitnehmer anpassen. Das ist kein reines PKV Ding, sondern oftmals schlicht der Organisation der Praxis geschuldet. 

Eine Praxis, die sich auf PKV Patienten und Selbstzahler ausrichtet ist Idr flexibler was die Termine angeht, dort wird man auch eher einen Termin bekommen, da gibts meistens auch keine Angaben wie lange die Praxis offen hat. Das kann aber nicht jede Praxis anbieten (auch nicht jede Privatpraxis), da es nun mal Flexibilität der Angestellten erfordert. Sowas lohnt sich aber auch nur dort, wo es entsprechend viele PKV Patienten gibt, andernfalls ist das Modell nicht tragbar. 





__





						Sprechzeiten niedergelassener Ärzte - GKV-Spitzenverband
					

Seit Mai 2019 gibt es mit dem Terminservice- und Versorgungsgesetz (TVSG) neue Vorgaben, um den Patienten mehr Sprechstunden und schnellere Termine anzubieten.




					www.gkv-spitzenverband.de
				



Einfach mal lesen, da sind viele der von mir beschriebenen Probleme zusammengefasst:
- Anzahl der Ärzte sagt nichts über die Versorgungslage
- GKV will stärkeres Angebot der Sprechstunden bis / nach 1900 (klar, der Arzt als Roboter...)
- Sprechzeiten in Praxen am besten auch Samstags (so geht kreativer Umgang mit Ärzten als knappe Ressource, sollen diejenigen die da sind doch einfach mehr arbeiten)

Und zur These: Die Ungleichheit zeige sich daran, dass Termine für PKV existieren:


> 99 Prozent aller befragten Ärzte gaben an, während der Sprechstunden, die sie als Behandlungszeit für GKV-Versicherte angegeben haben, auch Privatversicherte zu behandeln. Das ist kritisch zu sehen. Wer nur die Mindestsprechstundenzahl pro Woche anbietet, darf in der Zeit den gesetzlich Versicherten selbstverständlich keine Privatleistungen verkaufen oder Privatversicherte behandeln. Für private Zusatzgeschäfte müssen zusätzliche Termine und Sprechstunden angeboten werden.



Das geht halt in beide Richtungen. Einerseits gibt es einen Anreiz für die Praxis soviele PKV wie möglich zu behandeln, andererseits muss die Behandlungszeit zwischen GKV und PKV getrennt werden... Jetzt nehmen wir noch das Arbeitsrecht, die EU Arbeitszeitrichtlinie und die Vereinbarkeit von Beruf und Familie mit rein und stellen fest, dass irgendwo das Ganze nicht mehr funktionieren kann wie geplant.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2021)

Da steht "WENN nur die Mindestsprechstundenzahl" geboten wird. Wenn es keine reine Privatpraxis ist, dann müssen afaik 25 Stunden für GKVersicherte geleistet werden. Wenn ein Arzt exakt 25 Stunden Sprechzeiten für GKVler angibt, hat er innerhalb dieser also keine Zeit mehr für was anderes. Wenn er die weit verbreiteten 5 * 4 h vormittags + 4 * 3 h nachmittags, zusammen also 32 h gegenüber GKVlern angibt, kann er innerhalb dieser Zeit aber auch noch 7 h PKVler drannehmen. Daran, dass letztere ggf. Termine 5 * 5 h nachmittags angeboten werden, ändert das aber nichts.

Zum Rest hat sereskim alles gesagt - jeder einzelne Absatz von dir, der ein "auch nicht einfach", nicht jeder", "viele", "eher" oder sonstige Relativierungen beinhaltet, drückt letztlich nur eins aus: Ja, es gibt Unterschiede im Zugang zu ärztlicher Versorgung.


----------



## hoffgang (7. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum Rest hat sereskim alles gesagt - jeder einzelne Absatz von dir, der ein "auch nicht einfach", nicht jeder", "viele", "eher" oder sonstige Relativierungen beinhaltet, drückt letztlich nur eins aus: Ja, es gibt Unterschiede im Zugang zu ärztlicher Versorgung.


Das hab ich nie bestritten. Was ich bestreite ist, dass dieser Unterschied ausschlaggebend wäre.

Hier wird so getan, als wären die "Vorteile" der PKV gleichbedeutend mit besserer Heilung, mit besserer Versorgung - das ist nicht allgemeingültig korrekt. Selbstzahler! haben in einer freien Marktwirtschaft immer Zugang zu "besseren" bzw. angenehmeren Behandlungsmethoden. Nicht jeder kann sich einen Sanatoriumsaufenthalt in den Schweizer Alpen leisten - aber auch nicht jeder "braucht" das.

Z.b. die PKV-Termin Geschichte.
Ich bin in der PKV, kriege keine Termine mal eben so außerhalb meiner Arbeitszeit - dennoch wird hier genau das von einigen suggiert. Und natürlich gibts Privatpraxen die sowas anbieten, ganz gezielt als Geschäftsmodell. Nur gibts dasselbe halt auch für GKV Versicherte. Es gibt nicht 1 und 0, alleine schon weil jede Praxis anders arbeitet.

Und klar, weil es Praxen gibt die Termine für Privatpatienten anbieten sieht sereskim das als Beleg dass seine Aussage korrekt ist, dass Praxen das auch für GKV anbieten wird ignoriert. Klasse, so geht Diskussion.
Du ignorierst bei deiner Milchmädchenrechnung auch wieder Arbeitszeiten von Ärzten, die Büroarbeitszeiten der Arbeitnehmer, ggf. Überstunden bzw. Arbeitsende der ArzthelferInnen etc. "Ohh er kann wenn er das macht aber Nachmittagstermine anbieten." WoW Nachmittagstermine. Das hilft den 9to5 Jobbern aber so richtig. Einfach Realitätsfremder Blödsinn. 

Es gibt genug was man am deutschen Gesundheitswesen kritisieren kann, aber so zu tun, als wäre die Grundversorgung der GKV Versicherten schlecht, oder das man in die PKV müsse um zu überleben, das ist schlicht Unfug.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Es gibt genug was man am deutschen Gesundheitswesen kritisieren kann, aber so zu tun, als wäre die Grundversorgung der GKV Versicherten schlecht, oder das man in die PKV müsse um zu überleben, das ist schlicht Unfug.


Richtig,
geschätzte 80% der Weltbevölkerung wären froh,
überhaupt erst einmal solch eine gute Grundversorgung
in Anspruch nehmen zu können. 

Was die PKV angeht,
da steht halt kein Solidargedanke dahinter,
da werden knallhart Ein-und Ausgaben kalkuliert.

Je öfters du zu Arzt gehen musst,
umso steiler steigen deine Beiträge ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Hier wird so getan,
> ...
> 
> Es gibt genug was man am deutschen Gesundheitswesen kritisieren kann, aber so zu tun, als wäre die Grundversorgung der GKV Versicherten schlecht, oder das man in die PKV müsse um zu überleben, das ist schlicht Unfug.



Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass die Grundversorgung schlecht wäre, ich habe nur gesagt, dass die Versorgung von PKVersicherten tendentiell etwas besser ist. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Darauf habe ich, und nur ich, von dir gepfefferte Widersprüche an die Rübe bekommen. Wenn du den Eindruck hast, dass andere das PKVler-Dasein mit Milch, Honig und Übermenschentum assoziieren, dann richte bitte passende Kritik an eben diese anderen.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (18. Mai 2021)

doedelmeister schrieb:


> Für private zahlt man in der Regel deutlich mehr.
> 
> Auch sind das Komfort Features. Die Behandlung in Deutschland ist exakt die selbe. Also medizinisch wirst du nicht schlechter gestellt. Auch als gesetzlich Versicherter kannst du meist ein Krankenhaus Einzelzimmer wählen, kostet halt extra,
> 
> Wir brauchen uns hier nicht beschweren. Deutschland hat alles in Allem eine gute medizinische Versorgung für alle. Weiss man erst zu schätzen wenn du mal ausserhalb der EU bist.


Bei Impfungen merkt man den Unterschied auch. Wollte letztes Jahr noch eine HPV Impfung nachholen, weil ich die in der Jugend nie erhalten hab bzw. es die für uns Jungs erst seit kurzem gibt. Zahlt die GKV ab 18 nicht mehr. 
Mein privat versicherter Cousin hat die mit 23 noch bezahlt bekommen. 🙄


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2021)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Wollte letztes Jahr noch eine HPV Impfung nachholen, weil ich die in der Jugend nie erhalten hab bzw. es die für uns Jungs erst seit kurzem gibt.


Bringt das überhaupt noch was? In der Regel schleppen Jungen, bzw. Männer den Erreger eh mit sich herum und merken davon nichts.
Hast du mal ermittelt, ob du mit dem Erreger infiziert bist?


----------



## Zocker_Boy (18. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bringt das überhaupt noch was? In der Regel schleppen Jungen, bzw. Männer den Erreger eh mit sich herum und merken davon nichts.
> Hast du mal ermittelt, ob du mit dem Erreger infiziert bist?


Mein Hausarzt wollte so einen Test auf HPV ansetzen, aber nachdem die Krankenkasse gleich konsequent Nein gesagt hat, haben wir’s gelassen. Den Test hätte ich sonst wahrscheinlich auch aus eigener Tasche zahlen müssen.


----------

